# Radar Detectors



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

Here in California when towing any trailer the maximum speed limit is 55. I’m not a big speeder but I do like to cruse at 65 to 70. I&#146;ve never been a big believer in Radar Detectors but I&#146;m thinking about buying one now. So my question is, what do you think about them, are they worth it? Or are the old CB radios a better way to go? And if you like either one what brand and model do you like?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

I kind of think they are a waste. So many police agencies use LIDAR more then RADAR anymore and the only thing a LIDAR detector will tell you is you are about to get a ticket. The lidar is so fast and Idle until the officer pulls the trigger that you don't have time to react and slow down, they have your speed and know already if they are going to give you a ticket or not...If they agency is still using RADAR then it might be worth it but there is just way to many LIDAR's out there to think your safe with even a RADAR/LIDAR detector.


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

Matthew said:


> I kind of think they are a waste. So many police agencies use LIDAR more then RADAR anymore and the only thing a LIDAR detector will tell you is you are about to get a ticket. The lidar is so fast and Idle until the officer pulls the trigger that you don't have time to react and slow down, they have your speed and know already if they are going to give you a ticket or not...If they agency is still using RADAR then it might be worth it but there is just way to many LIDAR's out there to think your safe with even a RADAR/LIDAR detector.


Then I won't waste my money either







Are there enough drivers out there to think about buying a CB?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scottps said:


> I kind of think they are a waste. So many police agencies use LIDAR more then RADAR anymore and the only thing a LIDAR detector will tell you is you are about to get a ticket. The lidar is so fast and Idle until the officer pulls the trigger that you don't have time to react and slow down, they have your speed and know already if they are going to give you a ticket or not...If they agency is still using RADAR then it might be worth it but there is just way to many LIDAR's out there to think your safe with even a RADAR/LIDAR detector.


Then I won't waste my money either







.gif[/img] Are there enough drivers out there to think about buying a CB?
[/quote]

Don't let one reply make your decision. While there are some department with LIDAR, most sill use X and K band. I drove to Michigan last summer and mine (bought for the trip) saved me 2 times....it saved me this weekend as well. I was doing 40 in a 35 through a small town. Thing started screaming about 1/2 mile before I got within the cops distance. I have Valintine detector which can detect and report which direction the signal is coming from (front...back..or left/right).

Well worth every penny IMHO


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Calif and Illinois(??) are the only 2 states I can think of that are that annoying with the speed limit for trailers. I usually just tuck in behind a semi that is doing 60-65mph in the 55 and cruise there. Sortof depend on him to slow down due to radio communication or just figure he's a bigger target if they want to pull people over.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

And if you are driving through Virginia with your radar detector, it better be turned off and out of sight.









Bob


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Virginia is the WORST!!! They get me every time it seems







(without the trailer), great State though









I use mine occasionally, it "reminds" me to watch my speed









When doing long highway Trips on truck routes, CB radio is very useful.


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

i get more tickets with a radar detector than with out. seems i get cocky and drive like an idiot.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

I had detectors in the past, now I just drive slower, it saves gas, and eases the nerves. If the speed limit is 65, I do about 70-72.
I found that if you do about 5 over the limit up to 7 over, no one will bother you. California is tough on just about everything, so much government, so many rules.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

one other thing...... around our parts, if an emergency vehicle is approaching or ahead.... the radar detector alerts that an "emergency vehicle is approaching".....that can be handy in assisting you in getting out of the way.....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey guys! Remember your OB's tires are only rated to go 65mph. Be careful out there!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I kind of think they are a waste. So many police agencies use LIDAR more then RADAR anymore and the only thing a LIDAR detector will tell you is you are about to get a ticket. The lidar is so fast and Idle until the officer pulls the trigger that you don't have time to react and slow down, they have your speed and know already if they are going to give you a ticket or not...If they agency is still using RADAR then it might be worth it but there is just way to many LIDAR's out there to think your safe with even a RADAR/LIDAR detector.


Then I won't waste my money either







.gif" /> Are there enough drivers out there to think about buying a CB?
[/quote]

Don't let one reply make your decision. While there are some department with LIDAR, most sill use X and K band. I drove to Michigan last summer and mine (bought for the trip) saved me 2 times....it saved me this weekend as well. I was doing 40 in a 35 through a small town. Thing started screaming about 1/2 mile before I got within the cops distance. I have Valintine detector which can detect and report which direction the signal is coming from (front...back..or left/right).

Well worth every penny IMHO
[/quote]

Oregon Camper going over the limit? Naahhhh! Can't be!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've had an Escort 8500 for years and it's saved me from possible tickets about 3 or 4 times a year. Where I drive to work it's wide open 2 lane roads with a 55 mph speed limit. No one goes 55 but the Sheriff/CHP are sometimes out and it's hard to tell what they're threshold is. What you have to remember is it's just a tool and it won't protect you in all cases. In March CHP got me on the way to work in the dark because I was careless and I didn't think about the cars behind me on 2 lane road. Before you buy check out the ratings online at radartest.com they've got some good reviews. Don't go cheap either, you basically need to have a good one or none at all. Laser is used more but it's still not used much in CA. Problem is there's no warning, if you get a warning it's too late. If you're really worried about laser/LIDAR there are some good systems to jam them but they are expensive.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I always think of a story my brother told me years ago about his radar detector. He was somewhere in rural Oregon and got pulled over by a cop. Don't know if it was a county sheriff or state patrol. When he asked the cop why he was being pulled over since he wasn't speeding, the cop pointed to the radar detector and told him that he had been speeding at sometime and wrote a speeding ticket.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Dang cops, don't they have anything better to do?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Dang cops, don't they have anything better to do?


Maybe more should go out and buy OB's so they can go camping instead, right?


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> I always think of a story my brother told me years ago about his radar detector. He was somewhere in rural Oregon and got pulled over by a cop. Don't know if it was a county sheriff or state patrol. When he asked the cop why he was being pulled over since he wasn't speeding, the cop pointed to the radar detector and told him that he had been speeding at sometime and wrote a speeding ticket.


And that is the reason why whenever I got a solicitation phone calls from LE asking for donation I simply hung up.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Dang cops, don't they have anything better to do?


Yeah and their never around when ya need one


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

I’ve seen the ones that show the direction it’s coming from and if I were to buy one that would be it. How about false alarms, do the newer ones give them off like the old ones did? Is there a better brand then others? What do you guys think about the Cobra XRS 9955 ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> Dang cops, don't they have anything better to do?


Yeah and their never around when ya need one








[/quote]

Always sitting in coffee shops...lazy...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Dang cops, don't they have anything better to do?


Yeah and their never around when ya need one








[/quote]

Always sitting in coffee shops...lazy...
[/quote]

ABSOLUTELY!!! Must be the doughnuts ...

Well ... the cops on here won't say it .... but I WILL .... 
You've got a HUGE box behind you and you're speeding?







Hope the road you're on is EMPTY when you lose control ...
How 'bout saving the money on the detectors and just SLOW DOWN ??? There - I said it!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Not trying to slam all cops, just the one my brother dealt with.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Dang cops, don't they have anything better to do?


Yeah and their never around when ya need one








[/quote]

Always sitting in coffee shops...lazy...
[/quote]

ABSOLUTELY!!! Must be the doughnuts ...

Well ... the cops on here won't say it .... but I WILL .... 
You've got a HUGE box behind you and you're speeding?







Hope the road you're on is EMPTY when you lose control ...
How 'bout saving the money on the detectors and just SLOW DOWN ??? There - I said it!!
[/quote]

Mine is mounted above my rear view mirror...wires all tucked in and routed back to power supply. You would never now it is there. It is there 100% of the time...I'm not always towing the Outback.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Dang cops, don't they have anything better to do?


Yeah and their never around when ya need one








[/quote]

Always sitting in coffee shops...lazy...
[/quote]

ABSOLUTELY!!! Must be the doughnuts ...

Well ... the cops on here won't say it .... but I WILL .... 
You've got a HUGE box behind you and you're speeding?







Hope the road you're on is EMPTY when you lose control ...
How 'bout saving the money on the detectors and just SLOW DOWN ??? There - I said it!!
[/quote]
Rick would definently say it but he is not on here


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

wolfwood said:


> Dang cops, don't they have anything better to do?


Yeah and their never around when ya need one








[/quote]

Always sitting in coffee shops...lazy...
[/quote]

ABSOLUTELY!!! Must be the doughnuts ...

Well ... the cops on here won't say it .... but I WILL .... 
You've got a HUGE box behind you and you're speeding?







Hope the road you're on is EMPTY when you lose control ...
How 'bout saving the money on the detectors and just SLOW DOWN ??? There - I said it!!
[/quote]

Normally I would agree with you, I can't stand people who are always in a hurry and cutting others off doing 80,90 or even 100MPH, but, when you're on an open road in the middle of a desert (out of city limits) you should be able to do 65 or even 70MPH. I think most of you would agree that 65MPH is not an unsafe speed to tow a trailer? There are only a couple of states that have lower speed limits if you're towing a trailer and California is one of them. Other states speed limits are usually around 75MPH if you're towing or not, California should be the same!

Don't get me wrong, I love my state, I think they need to bump up the speed limit when you're out of city limits.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I use mine because in CA the CHP and some local police have become the new tax collectors for the government. The fines are very high and it's all about revenue and only slightly about safety. This may sound cynical but I've seen them go after people speeding where there is no safety hazard by going 65 instead of the limit of 55. They completely ignore other areas where people run stops. In the last year I've seen 4 accidents on the way to work from people not stopping at intersections. The police are never in those areas because they can make more money on the main roads getting otherwise safe drivers going with the flow at 65 to 70 on arrow straight and level roads. I'll probably offend some of our police officers here but at least in CA that's the way many if not most citizens feel.


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

MJRey said:


> I use mine because in CA the CHP and some local police have become the new tax collectors for the government. The fines are very high and it's all about revenue and only slightly about safety. This may sound cynical but I've seen them go after people speeding where there is no safety hazard by going 65 instead of the limit of 55. They completely ignore other areas where people run stops. In the last year I've seen 4 accidents on the way to work from people not stopping at intersections. The police are never in those areas because they can make more money on the main roads getting otherwise safe drivers going with the flow at 65 to 70 on arrow straight and level roads. I'll probably offend some of our police officers here but at least in CA that's the way many if not most citizens feel.


I&#146;m all for police officers, I even have two in my family.

But, I&#146;ll have to agree for the most part. Even two years ago you would never see a cop sitting on the side of the freeway standing outside of his car with a radar gun pointing at traffic. Now it seems like you can&#146;t go five miles without see one.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Dang cops, don't they have anything better to do?


Yeah and their never around when ya need one








[/quote]

YEah, and leaving their cars running all the time polluting the atmosphere...LOL


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Dang cops, don't they have anything better to do?


Yeah, those coffee drinkin, donut eaters!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Jelly Donut said:


> Dang cops, don't they have anything better to do?


Yeah, those coffee drinkin, donut eaters!!!! LOL!!!
[/quote]

What? I thought that was only Canadian cops!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Dang cops, don't they have anything better to do?


Yeah, those coffee drinkin, donut eaters!!!! LOL!!!
[/quote]

You mean "Jelly Donut" eaters


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

And I thought it was going to be an easy question


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

thefulminator said:


> I always think of a story my brother told me years ago about his radar detector. He was somewhere in rural Oregon and got pulled over by a cop. Don't know if it was a county sheriff or state patrol. When he asked the cop why he was being pulled over since he wasn't speeding, the cop pointed to the radar detector and told him that he had been speeding at sometime and wrote a speeding ticket.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Let's keep this on track folks. I know most of the comments towards cops are joking, but we have a LOT of police officers on this forum and we need to respect that.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

im waiting to hear from ridgeway rangers and his take on the radar.


----------



## daK9er (May 17, 2010)

This is too funny. LOL. But, I must say, save the money and don't a get Radar Det (POS), the lidar get your digits even before you receive the the alert on a radar det unless it pointed at someone else. If it's for peace of mind and entertainment, then get one. Besides, going 55 MPH you'll save money, I do. I'm a slow poke and I love to drive, 55 is the fastest i go with the RV .


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I know that there are a few jurisdictions that it is an offense to have a radar detector in the vehicle. Here in Manitoba it is illegal to have one but it is not illegal for the stores to sell them... does that make sense?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Let's keep this on track folks. I know most of the comments towards cops are joking, but we have a LOT of police officers on this forum and we need to respect that.


Have to agree - IMHO if I purchased a detector I would be tempted to overlook posted speed limits. I don't think I would ever want to get comfortable pulling at high speeds with the OB.

Also, have to to agree with OC - lets keep on track - we do have a LOT of cops on the forum and we need to be respectful of that!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't see a need for a detector while pulling the Outback. I'm never guna be going that fast. As for the rest of the time the speed limit on the interstates for the most part is 70 now and thats fine with me. There's plenty of morons goin 90 for the GSP to pick from...they leave me alone goin 75. On the smaller state highways, its 55 but state law requires city and county cops give a 10mph cushion when using radar and most give 15 just to avoid the hassle. 65-70 is plenty fast on country hwys.---Mike


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> I know that there are a few jurisdictions that it is an offense to have a radar detector in the vehicle. Here in Manitoba it is illegal to have one but it is not illegal for the stores to sell them... does that make sense?


Well, it is illegal to possess fully automatic rifle, but it is perfectly legal to buy/sell full-auto trigger mechanism kit to convert semi-auto to full-auto mode.....


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

mmblantz said:


> I can't see a need for a detector while pulling the Outback. I'm never guna be going that fast. As for the rest of the time the speed limit on the interstates for the most part is 70 now and thats fine with me. There's plenty of morons goin 90 for the GSP to pick from...they leave me alone goin 75. On the smaller state highways, its 55 but state law requires city and county cops give a 10mph cushion when using radar and most give 15 just to avoid the hassle. 65-70 is plenty fast on country hwys.---Mike


I totally agree that 70mph is plenty fast enough when towing, but here in California if you're towing anything the limit is 55mph even on wide-open desert roads. What happens is you're doing 55 and you get some A$$ riding your butt and then cuts you off because you're only doing 55, It happens all the time. I'm not a big speeder, when I'm not towing the max I'll go is about 5 mph over the limit. All I'm saying is the speed limit when towing should be brought up some.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Calif and Illinois(??) are the only 2 states I can think of that are that annoying with the speed limit for trailers. I usually just tuck in behind a semi that is doing 60-65mph in the 55 and cruise there. Sortof depend on him to slow down due to radio communication or just figure he's a bigger target if they want to pull people over.


Make that just California, now. As of Jan 1, 2010 - no more dual speed limits in Illinois. All vehicles can now travel at 65 mph on Interstate highways, except where the speed limit slows you down in certain metro areas. And now that our bankrupt state has spent the money to re-do all the signs, there is talk of raising the 65 mph speed limit to 70 mph, which would match with Missouri, Iowa, Kentucky, and Indiana (??? IN might still be 65 - not sure).

It sure is nice pulling the Outback at 65, instead of that plodding 55 mph!!

Mike


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

Scoutr2 said:


> Calif and Illinois(??) are the only 2 states I can think of that are that annoying with the speed limit for trailers. I usually just tuck in behind a semi that is doing 60-65mph in the 55 and cruise there. Sortof depend on him to slow down due to radio communication or just figure he's a bigger target if they want to pull people over.


Make that just California, now. As of Jan 1, 2010 - no more dual speed limits in Illinois. All vehicles can now travel at 65 mph on Interstate highways, except where the speed limit slows you down in certain metro areas. And now that our bankrupt state has spent the money to re-do all the signs, there is talk of raising the 65 mph speed limit to 70 mph, which would match with Missouri, Iowa, Kentucky, and Indiana (??? IN might still be 65 - not sure).

It sure is nice pulling the Outback at 65, instead of that plodding 55 mph!!

Mike
[/quote]

I'm jealous


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> Calif and Illinois(??) are the only 2 states I can think of that are that annoying with the speed limit for trailers. I usually just tuck in behind a semi that is doing 60-65mph in the 55 and cruise there. Sortof depend on him to slow down due to radio communication or just figure he's a bigger target if they want to pull people over.


Make that just California, now. As of Jan 1, 2010 - no more dual speed limits in Illinois. All vehicles can now travel at 65 mph on Interstate highways, except where the speed limit slows you down in certain metro areas. And now that our bankrupt state has spent the money to re-do all the signs, there is talk of raising the 65 mph speed limit to 70 mph, which would match with Missouri, Iowa, Kentucky, and Indiana (??? IN might still be 65 - not sure).

It sure is nice pulling the Outback at 65, instead of that plodding 55 mph!!

Mike
[/quote]
Great news!!! I don't suppose they paved the roads to make them any smoother?!?! I know, wishful thinking...









(Not that I'm saying Michigan is any better in roads, but come on, you need to get further west before they get decent....)


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Would all those great people who wear a badge and protect and serve please step forward.

Donuts or no donuts, coffee or no coffee it's job for a special person.


----------



## rnasah (Apr 29, 2007)

Very much worth the money. Get one where the detection for X band can be inhibited, X band is obsolete and is also where a lot of false alarms come from. Stay away from Cobra, get the top of line of either Bel or Passport. Valentine are good but pricey. In my travels in the Southeast, I think maybe 1-2% of my speed measurements were with laser.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

With LIDAR and instant on radar, I think it's a crapshoot whether it will work for you or not. I remember I stopped someone for doing 110 in a 50 MPH zone.....It was a C5 corvette, brand new. 4:00 in the AM. I heard him coming long before I saw him. Hit him with my "instant on" from stand-by mode. He took about 20,000 miles off those rotors trying to haul her in. When I walked up to the car, his detector was screaming. I remember him saying "damn radar detector isn't working right!" I said yes it is, it went off the instant I pulled the trigger.... I gave him a verbal warning and told him to enjoy his new Corvette........

(With apologies to everyone that heard that story already at Charlie Brown Campground rally!)


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> With LIDAR and instant on radar, I think it's a crapshoot whether it will work for you or not. I remember I stopped someone for doing 110 in a 50 MPH zone.....It was a C5 corvette, brand new. 4:00 in the AM. I heard him coming long before I saw him. Hit him with my "instant on" from stand-by mode. He took about 20,000 miles off those rotors trying to haul her in. When I walked up to the car, his detector was screaming. I remember him saying "damn radar detector isn't working right!" I said yes it is, it went off the instant I pulled the trigger.... I gave him a verbal warning and told him to enjoy his new Corvette........
> 
> (With apologies to everyone that heard that story already at Charlie Brown Campground rally!)


Thanks Calvin&Hobbes









Question,

Say there's a line of cars and you hit the first car with the LIDAR or an instant on radar, and someone with a radar detecter is 1/4 mile back, wouldn't the detecter go off saying someone up ahead is trigering a radar?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Yes- It will let you know someone is up ahead. Think of it like this...

Pretend my radar is a flashlight, and I'm standing on the 50 yard line in the middle of a football field, in the middle of the night.

With my flashlight, I can see the football players around me, to maybe the 10 yard line. The beam widens (like a cone), and intensity of the light deminishes as the light moves away from me.

You, standing at the top of the bleachers in the nose bleed seats, can see the light beam swinging around (and your eyes are the radar detector)... but I cannot see you.

Thats how a radar detector picks up signals- they are stray shots or beams that are picked up from further down the road. Or when it's fired right at you.

Now for a line of cars, The radar unit grabs either the first car, or the largest "target" coming toward the officer. If there is a tractor trailer coming toward me, with a car next to it, the largest "target" will be the TT unit- because of the mass frontal area and the top section of the trailer. If a Motorcycle comes squirting through the middle of both, I wouldn't be able to "lock on" until that MC was real close (closer proximity means larger "return" on the radar signal.

Now LIDAR. Throw everything I just told you out the window. LIDAR fires a precise beam, right at the target "aimed at". Lidar reflects the signal off of the front license plate, grill size (2011 f-250/350 owners are toast) anything that will reflect a signal back to the operator. Thats why you see police officers actually aiming, through a "scope", at targets far away. Down side is, a pinpoint laser is hard to aim at a target far away. Move the lidar gun a 32nd of an inch, will relate to a 40 yard variable at 2 miles.

Next lesson, how a radar detector "reads" the signal return and generates a speed.....


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Piecemakers said:


> Would all those great people who wear a badge and protect and serve please step forward.
> 
> Donuts or no donuts, coffee or no coffee it's job for a special person.


X2+++++


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Yes- It will let you know someone is up ahead. Think of it like this...
> 
> Pretend my radar is a flashlight, and I'm standing on the 50 yard line in the middle of a football field, in the middle of the night.
> 
> ...


Great info! Thanks again&#8230;

I think I'm going to give one a try. I'm looking at the Bel RX65 Blue, any recommendations would be great?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scottps said:


> I think I'm going to give one a try. I'm looking at the Bel RX65 Blue, any recommendations would be great?


Valentine....not cheap, but hands down the best on the market (IMHO)


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Spend at least $100 on a radar detector and it may save you the price of a ticket or two, but it's not a license to speed.

I'm a firm believer in them, I own three. Before I had them, I received a speeding ticket at least annually. In the past 12 years, I haven't had a one. It just keeps me on my toes.

One of my cars (my "go fast" car) also has a radar jammer (illegal, but only an infraction - less them a misdemeanor), and it has saved my heine more than once.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I tow at 60-63. I run empty 65-67. Heck I'll never get a ticket.









I seen a 3/4 ton ford all but lose it yesterday. He was towing a 32 foot cougar bumper pull. He was doing an easy 70. He passed me, then passed a semi in front of me. The wind was blowing a bit. When the wind caught the trailer it started swaying.

The trailer left solid black rubber from the left shoulder to the right shoulder.

Just as it was about to go all the way around he used the trailer controller and got it starightened back up just in time.

The semi and I was hard on the brakes. We had slowed to about 30. I still think both the semi and I would have hit the rig if it had lost it. It would have been ugly.

I see this everyday. Well not everyday, but very often.

Bumper pull rvs arent safe to tow above 65mph. Its just something about going faster than that seems to put a bumper pull on the edge of a crash. I dont care how big your truck is or how great your eq hitch is. Once a trailer sways at these speeds, only a few people have the ability to pull out of it.

Just be careful all. Glad I dont have some ugly pics to post to scare ya. It was very close. I sure hate summer. I sure have to be on my toes.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I just pulled a 38 foot $100k Landmark to Portland. Idiots with campers challanged me much of the way. I had chevs and fords and even some dodges get behind me and wait for a hill to approach. Then they would get up beside me with there 28-32 foot 10000lb 5ers and snub there nose and blow my doors off. lol

Needless to say my trailer weighed 13700lbs. What are these idiots thinking..

Tomorrow I hook onto a 41 foot cyclone that weighs 14500 or more and has a 3500+lb pin weight. I am taking it to Wa. Now I will be even slower up the hills. This is good. I wont have to breath as much black smoke from the idiots blowing me away up the hills with there sub 20000lb rigs. I will weigh around 25000lbs with this dude.

Why do guys have to do this. Cant they see these big dudes dwarf there rv's?

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I just pulled a 38 foot $100k Landmark to Portland. Idiots with campers challanged me much of the way. I had chevs and fords and even some dodges get behind me and wait for a hill to approach. Then they would get up beside me with there 28-32 foot 10000lb 5ers and snub there nose and blow my doors off. lol
> 
> Needless to say my trailer weighed 13700lbs. What are these idiots thinking..
> 
> ...


Where in Washington?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just down the street from you Dox... Cheif Rv in Pasco.

You gonna come see me? lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I will prolly be there late wednesday, early thursday. Be cool to meet you guys.

This week is CVSA week. All of the state patrolmen are turned into truck inspectors.

I call it rookie week for the state cops. Most state cops dont do too many truck inspections, although they will tell ya different. So depending on how many inspections I get will decide when I get there.

These weeks are always rough on us truck drivers. Alot of the state cops have got some rotten attitudes and are all charged up to write us tickets and hassel us. The regular guys are all pretty good.

So pretty much this week is no fun. I prolly should have stayed home. They will be all over me. This trailer Im towing requires a CDL. Every scale will hassel me the whole way.

Every time I pull into a scale I will feel I am being mobbed by jack booted money grabbin *****..

I am making sure Im up to snuff foir em. Spending the whole day here in elkhart getting ready for em.

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Just down the street from you Dox... Cheif Rv in Pasco.
> 
> You gonna come see me? lol
> 
> Carey


yes! of course! they do all of our warranty work! I will pm you my number


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Just down the street from you Dox... Cheif Rv in Pasco.
> 
> You gonna come see me? lol
> 
> Carey


yes! of course! they do all of our warranty work! I will pm you my number








[/quote]

Cool. Will pm mine too. I made it thru Chicago. That is always the test. The roads are in hideous shape. Thru Joliet I feel embarassed to be in America. The roads are so bad one feels they should be in Mexico.

We all have had axle trobles thru that area. Broken windows, doors that come open, etc, etc. I am sitting at the rest area after I55 and just done a suspension inspection. Looks all good. All my windows are intact too.. Onward to washington I go.

If things go well I should have this baby deliverd wed afternoon, but my just sleep over at the walmart near Chiefs and deliver it Thurs morning.

Will keep in touch with you thruout the trip Doxey. Either here or PMs. I have gotten lucky and havent had to pull one of these since last year. Man this Cyclone is huge. Its a model 3814.

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Just down the street from you Dox... Cheif Rv in Pasco.
> 
> You gonna come see me? lol
> 
> Carey


yes! of course! they do all of our warranty work! I will pm you my number








[/quote]
REALLY looking forward to it!

Cool. Will pm mine too. I made it thru Chicago. That is always the test. The roads are in hideous shape. Thru Joliet I feel embarassed to be in America. The roads are so bad one feels they should be in Mexico.

We all have had axle trobles thru that area. Broken windows, doors that come open, etc, etc. I am sitting at the rest area after I55 and just done a suspension inspection. Looks all good. All my windows are intact too.. Onward to washington I go.

If things go well I should have this baby deliverd wed afternoon, but my just sleep over at the walmart near Chiefs and deliver it Thurs morning.

Will keep in touch with you thruout the trip Doxey. Either here or PMs. I have gotten lucky and havent had to pull one of these since last year. Man this Cyclone is huge. Its a model 3814.

Carey
[/quote]


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> If things go well I should have this baby deliverd wed afternoon, but my just sleep over at the walmart near Chiefs and deliver it Thurs morning.
> 
> Carey


I thought Walmart no longer allows campers to spend the night in their parking lot? I've always wanted to try out Walmart parking lot for the fun of it, but my better half always jumped up with a big NO....


----------



## rnasah (Apr 29, 2007)

Scottps said:


> Yes- It will let you know someone is up ahead. Think of it like this...
> 
> Pretend my radar is a flashlight, and I'm standing on the 50 yard line in the middle of a football field, in the middle of the night.
> 
> ...


Great info! Thanks again&#8230;

I think I'm going to give one a try. I'm looking at the Bel RX65 Blue, any recommendations would be great?

I have RX65 and it's awesome. I put do about 40k miles a year and can tell you after many different types of radar detectors, it's nice. One good feature I find is there is a mute button on the plug in and it's really handy since it's close and I don't have to reach up on the dash. Good quality unit.
[/quote]


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

rnasah said:


> Yes- It will let you know someone is up ahead. Think of it like this...
> 
> Pretend my radar is a flashlight, and I'm standing on the 50 yard line in the middle of a football field, in the middle of the night.
> 
> ...


I have RX65 and it's awesome. I put do about 40k miles a year and can tell you after many different types of radar detectors, it's nice. One good feature I find is there is a mute button on the plug in and it's really handy since it's close and I don't have to reach up on the dash. Good quality unit.
[/quote]
[/quote]

Great! I just placed an order for one today!!! My first big trip with it will be in about three weeks, will let everyone know how it works!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Tangooutback said:


> If things go well I should have this baby deliverd wed afternoon, but my just sleep over at the walmart near Chiefs and deliver it Thurs morning.
> 
> Carey


I thought Walmart no longer allows campers to spend the night in their parking lot? I've always wanted to try out Walmart parking lot for the fun of it, but my better half always jumped up with a big NO....








[/quote]

Prolly 90% of walmarts allow parking. Some cities have no overnight camping in there bylaws. If you do a google search on camping at walmart you will find several sites that show which ones are legal and which ones arent.

I dont like sleeping in truckstops. I schedule my days to run from walmart to walmart. Been doing this over 2 years now.

Carey


----------

